# Black Forest Ultra Bike 2012 ANMELDUNG OFFEN



## Hottahegel (15. November 2011)

Habe gerade bei Datasport gesehen, das die Anmeldung für 2012 offen ist. 50 !!! Euronen wollen die mittlerweile für die Veranstaltung haben.Find ich ganz schön viel für die Strecke !!


----------



## LochenFuchs (16. November 2011)

Mann, mann 50 Euro sind schon heftig 

Wollte eigentlich die Ultra-Streke zum ersten Mal fahren aber bei diesem Preis überleg ich mir das echt dreimal. Was hat es denn das letzte Mal gekostet ?
Man könnte meinen solche Massenveranstaltungen sind nur noch reine Geldmacherei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainer_L. (16. November 2011)

LochenFuchs schrieb:


> Was hat es denn das letzte Mal gekostet ?


 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere 50.
Und die Jahre davor hat es 50 gekostet.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## maxmistral (17. November 2011)

Wenn man mit dem Teilnehmer-Geschenk was anfangen kann, dass ist das Startgeld günstig. In Kirchzarten gibt es meistens recht brauchbare Sachen.

Wenn man mal das Erlebnis will, mit tausenden Mountain-Bikern bei Deutschlands größten Marathon zu starten, dann ist man in Kirchzarten richtig. Sollte man schon mal mitgefahren sein, dann kann man selber entscheiden ob es einem das Startgeld wert ist.

Die Strecke ist reines Forstautobahn gebolze! Anders wäre das bei der Vielzahl von Teilnehmern auch gar nicht möglich


----------



## powderJO (17. November 2011)

fahrtechnisch sicher keine herausforderung - trotzdem ist die strecke schön und außerdem ist die stimmung drum herum super. nette, gemütliche expo, freundliche und viele helfer, gut gelaunte zuschauer. und das selbst dieses jahr, als es wettermäßig der absolute horror war.


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2011)

Moin!

Ich finde es eine schÃ¶ne Veranstaltung. Und entweder ist es einem â¬ 50,-- Wert oder nicht. Das Geweine ist fehl am Platz. 

Robert

P.S.: Mir ist es die 50,-- Tacken wert...


----------



## Hai-flo (17. November 2011)

Finde auch das 50  ziemlich viel sind

@maxmistral

also dieses Jahr war es ein reines Schlammautobahn gebolze ;-)
bei angenehmen 4C und regen/schnee


----------



## MasterMito (17. November 2011)

Ich war dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei...

Und trotz einer beschissenen Zeit, jede Menge Schmerzen und dem Wetter melde ich mich demnächst an...

Die Stimmung ist der Hammer und dieses Jahr konnte man das Startgeschenk sehr gut brauchen (hatte es beim Rennen gleich an).

Und das Geweine muss auch nicht sein... macht doch einen Sport der günstiger ist. Rasenschach oder was weiss ich was... Das Event ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Pausenaugust (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei, musste letztes Jahr leider Pausieren. Ich probier mal den Speed Track...bin schon gespannt
Und .....was es kostet, das kostet's halt....die Gaudi ist es wert.
Campen gleich neben dem Sportgelände ist auch geil.


----------



## Pausenaugust (16. März 2012)

*Bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich den Speed Track oder die Marathon Strecke fahren soll
Kann mir jemand sagen wie letztes Jahr die Strecke und die Verpflegung auf dem Speed Track war.
Da der Speed Track ja erst um 12Uhr startet wird die Strecke schon ganz schön durchgepflügt und das "Büffet" an den Verpflegungsstellen leergefuttert sein, oder?*


----------



## Haferstroh (17. März 2012)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> *Bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich den Speed Track oder die Marathon Strecke fahren soll
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie letztes Jahr die Strecke und die Verpflegung auf dem Speed Track war.
> Da der Speed Track ja erst um 12Uhr startet wird die Strecke schon ganz schön durchgepflügt und das "Büffet" an den Verpflegungsstellen leergefuttert sein, oder?*



Fahr den Marathon. Mehr Stimmung beim Start. Kommt zusätzlich zu deinen bereits genannten Punkten dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pausenaugust (17. März 2012)

*Alles klar..danke*


----------



## Haferstroh (18. März 2012)

Ausserdem sparst du dir den "Stress" mit dem Transfer nach Hinterzarten. Da ist Abfahrt um 10:15 Uhr, und das ist noch fast 2 Stunden vor dem Start. Du musst also schon da fix und fertig bereitstehen und zum eigentlichen Start ist es dann immer noch eine Ewigkeit. Und wer weiss, was beim (Bike)Transfer so alles passieren kann, indem z.B. dein Bike beschädigt wird oder ganz verschwindet. Also mir wäre das zuviel Zusatz zu einem Rennen, das einen schon genug fordert.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (19. März 2012)

Also ich denke mal über die 50  muss man eigentlich nicht diskutieren. Die Veranstaltung ist es meiner Meinung nach absolut wert. 
Hier zählt die ganze Atmosphäre, wegen der Strecke allein werden hier wohl die wenigsten mitfahren.


----------



## firebean (27. März 2012)

Ich habe mich vorgestern für die Marathonstrecke angemeldet. Bin dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei und entsprechend gespannt, wie es sein wird. Wobei mir aber, im Gegensatz zu meinen Mitfahrern, die schon ein paar mal dabei waren, meine Zeit recht egal ist und ich nur fahre um das mal mitzuerleben und nicht um Zeiten zu knacken.


----------

